# Did I Over Feed



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

Is five jumbo shrimp stuffed with NLS pellets fed to my 14" rhom over doing it on feeding he ate all of it in seconds one by one, he only eats once a week the thing is I had alittle spike from it the next day, I don't know if it's over feeding or my bio hasn't handeld this type of fish waste yet. This was my first time feeding him that much I'm trying to figure out a decent feeding load considerin I'm only feeding once a week. My tank is a 210 7x24x24 my sump is 75gallons 30gallons is all bio balls, then I also have a fx5 with bio filled In two baskets the bottom is just pads. The tank has been running a year this is the first time I've had a spike after feeding, should I just wate it out and let it go back to 0 it's only about 0.25 in ammo. What do yall think


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

I think that's a biological problem. Did you clean your fx5 recently? I still don't know how you have a problem with biological filtration though because you have a sump... Is there decaying food or something in the tank?


----------



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

There's no decaying food at all just fish waste from feeding, but even then I never have a ammo problem even with crap sitting there and i don't clean my fx5 I just replace the pad in the bottom every few weeks although it's running alittle low right now just noticed that today time for another pad but even then never had ammo even with it running low to many sources of bio


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't think that poop would do that much damage, but just in case I would suck up the pieces with a grav-vac. I know pellets used to cause the same problems in my tank if I didn't suck them up after they got pooped out.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah swish the substrate around a little bit and get the gravel vac out.


----------



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

Anybody else know what's wrong


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

So you still have the same ammonia reading? Even little amounts of waste in the substrate can cause this, sometimes you cant even see it. Is there any dead plants or anything like that?


----------



## flex fish (Aug 20, 2010)

No not at all the 0.25 in ammonia was gone the next day, that's what confused me I know five shrimp all stuffed with pellets is alot of food for one fish but he's a 14" beast and he ate it all with no problem and very quick, I'm just trying to figure out why it spiked then went back to 0 the next day I didn't do a water change I didn't touch anything and it was back to 0 that's the thing I couldn't understand it,it was like my bio was workin slow or somthin ph is 7.4 , the only thing I could figure was I saw the flow on my fx5 was really low because I needed to change the pad but I'm also running a 75 gallon sump and about 20 gallons is all bioballs. I just wonder what made it spike one day then go back to 0 the next day before I could do anything, if I fed the same agin I wonder if I would get the same results 0.25 in ammonia or did my bio work up enough to Handel this load, can someone who knows.explain


----------

